# Charlotte Gun Show?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I hear there is a gun show in Charlotte 3/29 - 3/30? If so, where is it usually held at down there? I'm planning to go from Durham to Charlotte, it's been a few years since I was down that way. And I've decided for once I need to hit a not so local gunshow. So is it worth it? And where is it/how does one get there from 85? Can get to Charlotte no problem, just let me know how to get there from there. Thanks!


----------



## JustDave (Mar 18, 2008)

It held at Metrolina Expo just north of Charlotte. Normally its pretty good, 800 plus tables. From 85 south you would take 77 north to Sunset Rd. exit 16A,turn right and go to Statesville Ave. turn left and the expo is down the road on the right.

Metrolina Expo 
7100 Statesville Ave.
Charlotte, NC 28206


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Is there one at Concord in April?


----------



## JustDave (Mar 18, 2008)

forestranger said:


> Is there one at Concord in April?


Its the same weekend as the one in Charlotte.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Shucks and thanks!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Who else is going? I'll be there sometime Sunday afternoon, myself. If you pick me out of the crowd, say hello.


----------



## JustDave (Mar 18, 2008)

So who made it out to the show and what did you think? Seemed to be less of a variety this year, but maybe thats just me.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I got out there this afternoon. Not much that I was really into, but it was obvious what the money makers were... anything semi-auto. Didn't see a decent selection of handgun ammo.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*bumping*

My non shooting partner and I went Sat morning. Bumping, jostled about courtesy out the door. Many hanging on the 'black gun' boxes and spending money. Back building was more than lacking. 
They did have the Confederate group there with a huge and I do mean huge hand built Cannon. Worth the 7 bucks alone.
All in all; busiest it has been since I started going. As an outing; okay.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

neophyte said:


> My non shooting partner and I went Sat morning. Bumping, jostled about courtesy out the door. Many hanging on the 'black gun' boxes and spending money. Back building was more than lacking.
> They did have the Confederate group there with a huge and I do mean huge hand built Cannon. Worth the 7 bucks alone.
> All in all; busiest it has been since I started going. As an outing; okay.


Yeah, the back building wasn't much special. But the vendors were mighty friendly in there. I spent some time chatting with one vendor. I actually felt sort of bad that I didn't buy anything from him, but he didn't have anything I needed (although looking back, he actually did, so I feel like poo. Just didn't think I needed it at the time).


----------

